# Turkey herps.



## stuart1903 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys, in the summer im going to Dalyan on Turkeys mediterranean coast and wondered if any one had any experience of what i can expect to find there. I will be there for three weeks, 18th of june - 8th of july. I have done some diggin but cant find to much information just bits and pieces here and there. So if anyones knows of any nature/wildlife/herp hand books or guides for the area or first hand experience it would be much appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Try typing Dalyan into the search box on Fieldherping.eu, that should help


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

"Turkey Herps", sounds a bit like a STD :gasp:


----------

